# NJBBA Great Fall Classic Surf Fishing Tournament MUST READ



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Due to beach replenishment operations in North Wildwood the NJBBA Great Fall Classic is moving to *WILDWOOD CREST*.

The Association of Surf Angling Clubs (ACAC) sanctioned team and individual event will be held on Saturday October 10, 2009.

Tournament Headquarters will be the Nesbitt Information Center on East Rambler Rd and Ocean Ave. All teams and individuals must register there before entering beach. Registration will begin at 5:30 AM.

Parking for Headquarters is located in the open lot just North of the Nesbitt Center, between East Primrose and East Myrtle on Ocean Ave.

*NOTE:*

*WILDWOOD CREST ORDINANCE DOES NOT ALLOW ANY SLEEPING IN YOUR VEHICLES EITHER ON THE BEACH, ON ROADS OR IN PARKING AREAS*​

Teams and individuals will fish two positions picked from at random; fishing at the first position will be from 7:00AM to 10:00AM and position two will be fished 10:30AM to 1:30PM.

Awards and door prizes at Headquarters after the tournament.

The separate Individual Tournament will begin at 5:00PM Saturday and end at 12:00 NOON on Sunday Oct. 11th. Registration for the Individual Tournament will begin when festivities end for the ASAC tournament. Again, sleeping in vehicles (including self contained) is prohibited by Wildwood Crest ordinance.

Fishing areas for both tournaments will be limited to Cresse Ave to the North and Rambler Road to the South.


*MAJOR CHANGES:

* WILDWOOD CREST NOT NORTH WILDWOOD

* WILDWOOD CREST ORDINANCE DOES NOT ALLOW ANY SLEEPING IN YOUR VEHICLES EITHER ON THE BEACH, ON ROADS OR IN PARKING AREAS
*
Thank you and hope to see you there!

Officers and Directors
New Jersey Beach Buggy Association
*http://www.njbba.org/*


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

There has been some question about driving on the beaches in the crest. As per WWCPD and City Hall, they say NO. NJBBA was e-mailed and they say YES. Kinda confusing.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Kinda confusing.


I know we have the beach between Cresse and Ramsey for driving and fishing from Saturday Morning to Sunday evening just for participants in the two tournaments.

Whether or not WWC is honoring its own OSV permit for others I have no idea.


----------

